# Which Large Hilti Hammer/Chipping Drill?



## BeetsZ71 (Nov 16, 2006)

Which Hilti hammer/chissel drill should I get? A TE-56 or TE-76 I'm sure they are both beasts. The 56 has 1100 watts and the TE-76 has 1400 watts but is about $400 more.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

BeetsZ71 said:


> Which Hilti hammer/chissel drill should I get? A TE-56 or TE-76 I'm sure they are both beasts. The 56 has 1100 watts and the TE-76 has 1400 watts but is about $400 more.


What are you using it for?


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

This might help you decide...

http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/industry-news.asp?sectionID=1489&articleID=686402


----------



## BeetsZ71 (Nov 16, 2006)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> What are you using it for?


 
Drilling 1"-4" holes in concrete, foundation walls and the occasional breaking operation for plumbing pipes. May use it in the future for scraping ceramic floor tiles up or digging with in hard clay dirt.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

BeetsZ71 said:


> Drilling 1"-4" holes in concrete, foundation walls and the occasional breaking operation for plumbing pipes. May use it in the future for scraping ceramic floor tiles up or digging with in hard clay dirt.


The TE76 will handle the large drycore bits better than the TE56, but it is also heavier, if the weight of the tool is not a problem I would go with the 76.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Hilti is seriously overpriced for what you get. I have a Makita that runs circles around the Hilti's I have used. It cost half as much as well. I would suggest trying other brands before you buy.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

jiffy said:


> Hilti is seriously overpriced for what you get. I have a Makita that runs circles around the Hilti's I have used. It cost half as much as well. I would suggest trying other brands before you buy.


Good advice


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

ha ha I love it 2nd gen... I have the small dewalt hammer in this test and think its funny how they consider the hilti to be kind of a toy compared to the others.

Go with something other than hilti (like dewalt, bosch or makita)... think of these hammers like a car. they need to be maintained no matter what brand you get


----------



## 1984svo (Oct 8, 2007)

While the article is a gppd review, Beetz is asking about combi-hammers (hence the question about drilling holes) not straight chippers. None of the tools in that article are combi's.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

te-76... Indestructible, runs all day long and doesn't even get warm:thumbsup:


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

1984svo said:


> While the article is a gppd review, Beetz is asking about combi-hammers (hence the question about drilling holes) not straight chippers. None of the tools in that article are combi's.


Very true on that.... I say if you got the money then go with Hilti

Otherwise IMO hilti is a waste of funds so I would go with another brand (Bosch is exquisite)

TE-76 did win the Combo Hammer article in TOT though (so it is very good)


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Bosch, Bosch or Bosch.

Also, DeWalt.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

If you use a rotary hammer everyday, get a Hilti. If you can go two weeks without using your rotary hammer while it is being repaired, buy a cheaper one.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> If you use a rotary hammer everyday, get a Hilti. If you can go two weeks without using your rotary hammer while it is being repaired, buy a cheaper one.


I used to believe that. My Makita will get me a pay check, more beer money in my wallet, and back home much quicker. 

Too many people think tools don't evolve. Hiliti used to be the only way to go. Just like I used to like Bosch hammers too. Tools evolve and get better and other companies catch up to the competition.


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

jiffy said:


> I used to believe that. My Makita will get me a pay check, more beer money in my wallet, and back home much quicker.
> 
> Too many people think tools don't evolve. Hiliti used to be the only way to go. Just like I used to like Bosch hammers too. Tools evolve and get better and other companies catch up to the competition.


agreed


----------



## Blackhammer (Mar 2, 2008)

I have the dewalt 1"7/8 combo hammer. It works great for drilling holes up to 4" haven't done any larger. Have done alot of chipping and tile removal with it. I like it.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

jiffy said:


> I used to believe that. My Makita will get me a pay check, more beer money in my wallet, and back home much quicker.
> 
> Too many people think tools don't evolve. Hiliti used to be the only way to go. Just like I used to like Bosch hammers too. Tools evolve and get better and other companies catch up to the competition.


Will the Makita rep bring a loaner tool to you to use while your's is being repaired? My Hilti rep will, and he will deliver the repaired tool to our shop.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Unfortunately that is not true for all Hilti reps either. But, if you have a good tool distributor in general, they will have a similar procedure. Obviously if your Hilti rep is that dedicated to your business it can be irreplaceable. I would rather pay my tool distributor a little extra for a nice tool and not pay my Hilti rep an over priced amount for the same service.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

jiffy said:


> Unfortunately that is not true for all Hilti reps either. But, if you have a good tool distributor in general, they will have a similar procedure. Obviously if your Hilti rep is that dedicated to your business it can be irreplaceable. I would rather pay my tool distributor a little extra for a nice tool and not pay my Hilti rep an over priced amount for the same service.


You're not getting the same service. That is the point.


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> You're not getting the same service. That is the point.


actually you don't know that... I have heard of a few of people that get a loaner tool for their bosh or dewalt when they go in for service (only the more expensive tools though)


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

CJKarl said:


> HILTI may be over priced, but it's the best in the business if you ask me...and 10 years down the road you won't have to buy a new one.


they make pretty darn good quality tools

I'd rather buy a new one in ten years with all the new features though and pay less than Hilti

Tools are like any other piece of technology (like computers), they need to be replaced or upgraded every so often


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

bcradio said:


> they make pretty darn good quality tools
> 
> I'd rather buy a new one in ten years with all the new features though and pay less than Hilti
> 
> Tools are like any other piece of technology (like computers), they need to be replaced or upgraded every so often


How many upgrades are they gonna make to a rotary hammer drill? It either drills concrete or it doesn't, your philosophy makes zero sense to me. I went the Makita, Bosch, etc. route once, and got tired of paying for repairs and replacements every two to three years, and dealing with delays because the tool was down and not in service. I do not have that problem with my Hilti tools, and they will upgrade them for a fraction of the cost of buying a new tool should I choose to take that option.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

Killer completely agree. I had a Bosch Demohammer and needed to dril 5" holes in concrete. I talk to the Bosch dealer, he tells me i need to buy another drill. 
I call my Hilti rep up and he tells me that he has a chuck for me that turns by breaker into a rotary drill. A few bucks as compared to a few hundred bucks. Bottom line is the only people who bash Hilti are the people that can't afford them and are P.O.d about it. Woodworking i understand that Festool has the market, but as a non "tools of the trade" opinion and an opinion by most of the top contractors Hilti is number 1 followed by Bosch at #2. And not that closely #2.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Tools change...quality changes, etc. If you went to world of concrete you would have seen the Hilti guys walk of shame. I saw the Makita booth and the Hilti guys were there watching their hammer get beat by a long shot. They apparently claimed foul, went and got a new hammer with their bit, tested it head to head with the Makita. Makita by a long shot. 

Hilti is a good tool, but you can't count out every other brand if you haven't been paying attention to the newer stuff coming out.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> I would be very leery of buying something used sight unseen, their is a good chance it is stolen and has a Hilti theft protection on it, so the tool wouldn't work anyway.


Anyone, Nathan------Know who these advertisers are on this webpage. I found a tool I'm interested in here on the site. It says brand new 2008 product under warranty till 2010. It was 300 bucks cheaper than the store. Something seems too good to be true here. Also a 7 day return policy and the whole paypal protection. I am weary of buying something like this online.


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

jiffy said:


> Tools change...quality changes, etc. If you went to world of concrete you would have seen the Hilti guys walk of shame. I saw the Makita booth and the Hilti guys were there watching their hammer get beat by a long shot. They apparently claimed foul, went and got a new hammer with their bit, tested it head to head with the Makita. Makita by a long shot.
> 
> Hilti is a good tool, but you can't count out every other brand if you haven't been paying attention to the newer stuff coming out.


STRONGLY AGREE with you here.... I think killertoiletspi and xanadooltd need to come out of the dark ages (or stay in the dark ages for all I care)

If I can finish a job in 1 hour with a bosch or dewalt vs. 3 hours with a Hilti... I will GLADLY (I REPEAT GLADLY) replace the tool in 5 years vs. say 7 to 10 for a Hilti.

The time saved alone would be worth it (and yes other competitors are MUCH faster than Hilti).

Best of luck to you with your slower hammers!

Oh ya and xanadooltd... you should try buying the right tool in the first place (it'll save you that few dollars you spent on the new chuck)

In response to the how many upgrades question... you never know, the electro-pneumatic hammering tool is fairly new and they can be made smaller, lighter, more powerful, etc.... we'll have to just wait and see...


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

jiffy said:


> Tools change...quality changes, etc. If you went to world of concrete you would have seen the Hilti guys walk of shame. I saw the Makita booth and the Hilti guys were there watching their hammer get beat by a long shot. They apparently claimed foul, went and got a new hammer with their bit, tested it head to head with the Makita. Makita by a long shot.
> 
> Hilti is a good tool, but you can't count out every other brand if you haven't been paying attention to the newer stuff coming out.





bcradio said:


> STRONGLY AGREE with you here.... I think killertoiletspi and xanadooltd need to come out of the dark ages (or stay in the dark ages for all I care)
> 
> If I can finish a job in 1 hour with a bosch or dewalt vs. 3 hours with a Hilti... I will GLADLY (I REPEAT GLADLY) replace the tool in 5 years vs. say 7 to 10 for a Hilti.
> 
> ...


This discussion was about large demo hammers/ drills, not demolition hammers. If you want a demolition hammer you don't want electric, you want air, there is not an electric demo hammer made that can compete with a 90 lb Hitachi air hammer.

Bosch and Makita don't come close in the product this discussion was intended to be about.


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> This discussion was about large demo hammers/ drills, not demolition hammers. If you want a demolition hammer you don't want electric, you want air, there is not an electric demo hammer made that can compete with a 90 lb Hitachi air hammer.
> 
> Bosch and Makita don't come close in the product this discussion was intended to be about.


I'm talking about any electric hammering device (other than a regular hammerdrill which is not the same)

(use your brain... a demo hammer IS a demolition hammer... I think you meant breaker hammer)

I, however, do not do road construction so I have no need for a 90lb pneumatic breaker... a demo hammer is all I need

If I have to drill a hundred holes in concrete I want it done as fast as possible though, thats why I DO NOT want Hilti which will slow me down over the competition (I am mostly talking about Dewalt not bosch or makita)


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

bcradio said:


> I'm talking about any electric hammering device (other than a regular hammerdrill which is not the same)
> 
> (use your brain... a demo hammer IS a demolition hammer... I think you meant breaker hammer)
> 
> ...


Dewalt is not to be included in this conversation. We are talking about tough, quality tools.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> This discussion was about large demo hammers/ drills, not demolition hammers. If you want a demolition hammer you don't want electric, you want air, there is not an electric demo hammer made that can compete with a 90 lb Hitachi air hammer.
> 
> Bosch and Makita don't come close in the product this discussion was intended to be about.



I will put my Makita HR4010C up against a Hilti TE-76 any day, which is what we are talking about in this discussion. We can have a drill-off partyarty:. I'll buy the beer with the extra money I have saved not buying Hilti.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

jiffy said:


> I will put my Makita HR4010C up against a Hilti TE-76 any day, which is what we are talking about in this discussion. We can have a drill-off partyarty:. I'll buy the beer with the extra money I have saved not buying Hilti.


And fifteen years later you will have bought 3 or 4 Makita's and I'll still be using the same Hilti, but to each his own.


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

I'll put my DeWalt or my Bosch up against any Hilti, Makita, or Milwaukee any day as well... and in 15 years they'll still be running strong

(assuming we're using the same 110v 60hz power grid we use today  )


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

I agree Bosch is a bad mamma jamma.


----------



## allelectric (May 21, 2008)

In 30 years of construction, I found that there are very fews things you can count on from one job to the next to the next, etc. As far as tools go, Hilti is unquestionably one of these rare things. In nearly every area that Hilti produces equipment, it is top notch. I've found that if I buy Hilti, I don't have to ask around or do research, it will be a very good, reliable tool. When it comes to hammers, particularly rotary hammers, the only real competition has been Bosch, but they just don't seem to be built as tough, even tough their performance is good. The only electric hammer I haven't tried is Kango, but I have heard that they are decent.

I got into Hilti after finding that most rental shops would only buy Hilti, and asking them why. It's because they do the job well and will last forever.


----------

